# عمارة من تصميمي شوفوها وعاوز ردودكم



## arc_fares (3 يونيو 2006)

تحياتي للجميع هذا اخر مشاريعي عبارة عن مبنى سكني تجاري سيتم تنفيدها في جدة على شارع رئيسي وتتكون من :
1- بدروم : يحتوي مواقف سيارات .
2- الدور الارضي : عدد2 محال تجارية + استقبال و استعلامات (شقق مفروشة في المتكرر) .
3- دور الميزانيين : جزاء تابع للمحال التجارية , وجز خدمات للشقق المفروشة .
4- الدور المتكرر: عدد شقتين في كل دور (اربعة ادوار).
5- فيلا السطح : فيلا ( للمالك) من دورين دور السفلي للمعيشة و العلوي للنوم . 
اعرض عليكم مناظير للمشروع :16:


----------



## arc_fares (3 يونيو 2006)




----------



## mohamed aseer (3 يونيو 2006)

يا اخى ربنا يسامحك
انا مستمتع جدا بالمنتدى ده ، و ده بيضيعلى وقت كبير فى المشاركات ، عايز اشتغل فى مشروعى بقه .
و موضوعك ربنا يسامحك عليه ، لانى صعب اعدى عليه من غير ما اشارك.
نيجى للجد

انا بحب جدا جدا جدا الاسلوب ده فى التصميم
و تعالى بقى احكيلك رأيى
اولا ، ان امقتنع بأن المبنى الرأسى ، لابد ان يكون قوى التكوين ، و ده انت حققته فعلا ( بكره بشده جدا المنحنيات الكتير و المفتعله اللى تحسسك ان المبنى بيرقص ، لازم يبقى تكوين قوى - مجرد راى شخصى -)

ثانيا : الميديول اللى الناس بتكرهه عشان ممل
انت رائع انك اكدت عليه بالعناصر الانشائيه ، و منه قدرت تحصل على تكوينات مختلفه ( اسطوانه ، مسطحات بارزه ) و برده مأكد على الميديول بتاعها بتقسيمات الزجاج .
انت رائع انك تستغل الميديول الممل فى عمل تكوين رائع غير ممل اطلاقا و قوى ، و كمان مأكد عليه ، و الاروع انك بالاعلى استغليت تأكيدك عليه لعمل ترسات رائعه للفيلا .
حقيقى ارفعلك القبعه احتراما لتصميمك ( فعلا مهندس )

بس استنى ، تعالى بقى اقولك اللى مش تمام اوى ، و برده من وجهه نظرى
البرجولا اللى فوق ، و لون الميديول ( الاعمده و الكمرات بالواجهه ) ياريت تشيلها و تغير لون الاعمده ، اديتنى احساس انك خلطت مادتين ليس لهم علاقه ، حوائط ستائريه زجاج (مودرن) ، و فجأه نلاقى طابع تراثى شويه (برجولا و لون خشبى فى الواجهه ) الانسجام ليس جيد .
ثانيا الاسطوانه الزجاجيه ، اعتقد انها هاتبقى اروع اذا حذفت من امامها الاعمده و الكمرات ( الاسطوانه هاتبقى اقوى و اوضح ، صعب تشيل العمود ؟ بس ممكن تشيل الكمرات ، او تخرج الاسطوانه بره ، و تأكد على الميديول بتاع الاعمده و الكمرات بتقسيمه مختلف للزجاج او لون مختلف امتداد للكمرات ، اتمنى تكون فهمتنى .

تعليق على اشياء غير واضحه :
بلانات و قطاعات ، طبعا ماعرفش عنهم اى حاجه
ثانيا ، اوعى تقولى ان العماره ليها واجهتين ، اكيد ليها واجهه واحده و الجوانب جيران ، عشان كده انت اهملت شويه الواجهه الجانبيه ، و خفيت تماما عننا الواجه الجانبيه الاخرى
وفقك الله و ايانا .


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (3 يونيو 2006)

بنشترى التكنولوجيا الحديثة للبناء (مبانى زجاجية) ونشترى اجهزة التكيف على شان نعالجها ,
دى مش مشكلتك لوحدك دى مشكلتنا كلنا مين يؤمن بالبيئة والعمارة الخضراء. 
يرب يرحمنا من الملاك لى عوزين منظر يلدوا بية اوروبا وخلاص
الله يرحم استاذى حسن فتحى


----------



## arc_fares (4 يونيو 2006)

الاخ / محمد اسير اشكرك على مشاركتك واسلوبك الحلو في في طرح ارائك التي اعتبرها شهادة على صدري .
اما بانسبة للون الخاص بالاعمدة و الكمرات كنت في البداية عوزها تتغطا بالخشب كتأكيد على علاقة العمارة الثراثية بالحداثة و التاكيد على ثراتنا بشكل مودرن بس التكاليف بتكون عالية ومش ممناسبة للمالك من هنا انا اخترت الون الخشبي و ايضا بالنسبة التغطية بالبرجولا .
بانسبه للاسطوانة ابعاد الكمرات بيعطينا مسطح زجاجي على ارتفاع كبير فيصير شكل الواجهة كأنها لمبنى اداري اكثر منة سكني (ولا اية رأيك :81: ) وايضا انا اؤكد ان المديول او ( الجريد ) هو المسيطر على المبنى . 
المساقط مقدرش اعرضها في الوقت الحالي.
كلامك صحيح العمارة له واجهة وحدة على الشارع ومن الجوانب والخلف جيران.
وفقك الله في مشروعك وانشاء الله امتياز.

ِahmedarc2000 (مباني زجاجية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) 
شكرا على مشاركتك وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## mohamed aseer (4 يونيو 2006)

اخى الكريم ، مسأله انى ادمج طرازين مختلفين ، او انى اطور اسلوب تعبيرى عن التراث ، اشكاليه و جدليه كبيره جدا ، بس انا هاقولك رأيى الشخصى ، و تحديدا فى عمارتك ، انا شايف انك لم توفق جدا فى هذا الدمج ، حقيقى مش حاسس ان الدمج قوى او معبر اوى ، و لكنى عجبنى انك ازاى تأكد على ميديول ، و من خلاله تكسر الملل ، و لكن انك تحافظ على التراث اعتقد انك غير موفق فيها ، و انا شايف انك تحافظ على اسلوبك و بلاش تدمج طرازين ( رأى شخصى فقط لا غير و لا يشترط انه يكون صحيح طبعا ) ، و بالنسبه للاسطوانه ، على فكره المبنى الادارى اللى بيميزه و يعطيك احساس انه ادارى ، اولا مسطحاته الزجاجيه الكبيره ( و ده عندك ) لان المبانى الاداريه لا تحتاج خصوصيه و تحتاج اناره طبيعيه بشكل كبي،ر و كمان عدم وجود اى تراسات ( و برده ده موجود عندك ) ، و اعتقد انه فى حاله تحرير الاسطوانه من شبكه الميديول ، و تأكيد استمرار الميديول بتقسيمات الزجاج ، او بتغير لون الزجاج امتداد للكمرات فقط ، هايبقى افضل و اقوى ، و ليس هذا ما يعبر عن كون المبنى اداريا .
على فكره كمان ، انا فاهم رأى الاخ ( احمد ارك 2000 ) ، و يمكن انا مش مختلف معاه بدرجه كبيره ، لكن يا اخى دلوقتى الابنيه بقت رأسيه ، و الطرازات الاسلاميه كانت مبانى افقيه ، فى جميع الاحوال حاليا ، انت بتبنى باسلوب جديد ( خرسانه و استيل مش حجر و خشب ) ، يعنى كده كده انت مش هاتقدر تحافظ على التراث و الطراز الاسلامى ، و لكنى متفق معاك اننا بنستخدم مسطحات زجاجيه بشكل كبير و مفتعل ، و لكن يا اخى مسألتش نفسك ، ايه الاحساس الفراغى اللى ممكن يعطيه ليك حائط زجاجى ؟ حريه 

مش عايز اطول اكتر من كده ، اسف جدا للاطاله


----------



## من العراق (4 يونيو 2006)

أين المساقط الافقية والمقاطع العمودية للبناية؟؟


----------



## Eng.Rose (5 يونيو 2006)

بصراحه المشروع جيد جدا وايد مهندس فعلا ربنا يوفقك 

لكن بالنسبه للتعليق اتفق مع الاخ محمد في موضوع الاسطونه جدا اعتقد ستكون اجمل واقوى لو استطعت ان توضحها وتزيل الاعمدة من حولها 

ثانيا الجزء العلوي بصراحه لم افهم وضع الفيلا جيدا ومش عارفه ليه حسيت انه جزء لم يتم اكتمال بناؤه بعد  وكأن الاعمدة في انتظار بلاطات الاسقف لتكتمل !!!

ثالثا استخدام البرجوله اعتقد انه غير مناسب لاجواء الخليج عموما فالمباني لا تسمح بالتهويه الطبيعيه لحد كبير نظرا لحراره الجو وان معظم المباني مكيفه مركزيا 

هذه مجرد ملاحظات لفتت نظري اتمنى ان تكون في محلها 
تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق


----------



## ابوولعه (5 يونيو 2006)

هذه لوحات فنيه مش تصاميم لازم تعرض قطاعات افقيه وعلى العموم تسلم يالاخو


----------



## المهندسة مي (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مشروع جميل .. والاوجهات والمناظير توحي بذلك فعلا .. 
ولكن أين المساقط الأفية للإدوار .. أرجوأن تلحقها بالموضوع لكي يكتمل وللإستفادة أيضا ... 
وشكرا لك مرة أخرى هذا الموضوع .. جزاكم اله خير


----------



## soso2006 (5 يونيو 2006)

على فكرة يا فارس انت فى سنة كام ؟ .... التصميم بتاعك باستخدام قوة التعبير فى الكتل والمكعبات البارزة والغاطسة هوة اقوى اسلوب ممكن المهندس يشكل به خصوصا فى المبانى الوظيفية اوى اللى بتفرض علينا شكل معين وطريقة حل معينة للمساقط وغيره ... ولكن كالعادة الملل ديما فى شكل الواجهات طووووووول منتا ماشى فى الشارع .... لكن فى مشروعك هنا ومع بعض التطوير ان شاء الله الشوارع هتتطور للاحسن :68:


----------



## م س الدلبحي (5 يونيو 2006)

الاخ فارس
المشروع جميل والى الامام


----------



## arc_fares (5 يونيو 2006)

الاخ محمد عسير اول المبنى سكني تجاري ثانيا رايك اعتز وفي مجملة صحيح بس لكل منا طريقة في التصميم وطريقة في ترجمة افكارة ونظرة خاصة .
الاخت المهندسة روز استمرار العمدة و الكمرات الى مابعد سقف الفيلا للتاكيد على قوة وسيطرة المديول بالاضافة للضلال التي يكونها على السطح و استخدامة ايضا كتوسع مستقبلي يعني انة جزا مرن ومستمر التشكيل ممكن تعملي تراس او تشيلية يعني كل فترة ممكن ان الواحد يشكل فية من غير مايمس بنية المبنى وباقل تكاليف .
بالنسبة للجو في الخليج المبنى سيكون في جدة وهي منطقة ساحلية جوها حار ورطب و الامكن المفتوحة مناسبة في هذة الاجوا ...........( معلوماتي قليلة عن المناخ في المملكة بدات العمل في المملكة منذ 4 اشهر واي حد ممكن يفيدنا في العوامل المناخية لمدن المملكة سوف اكون شاكر له جدا)
ابوولعة مقصرت يالاخو
المهندسة مي شكرا جزيل و بالنسبة للمساقط ووالمقطاع و الواجهات ساعرضها في القريب العاجل انشاء الله
الاخت سوسو شكرا على كلامك اللي يدل على اطلاع كبييييييييييييييير
انا متخرج من سنتان والحمد لله
م س الدلبجي مشكور اخوي


----------



## whwaleed (6 يونيو 2006)

لو سمحت ياخ arc_fares تصمم لي فلة وإذا اعجبتني ابشر بالاتعاب الرجاء الرد على بريد whwaleed وهو موجود في الهوتميل لان المنتدى يرفض اضع بريدي كامل


----------



## zeyad (6 يونيو 2006)

hands up .:77: ..WELL DONE

one the best so far in this forum


----------



## جار الجار (6 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="9 10"]أقف هنا على نقطة ... لقد أهتممت بتنزيل جميع المناضير على الواجه التجارية ... نتمنى أن نرى الواجهة السكنية وكذلك الموقع العام للمبنى حتى نتدوق مدى ملائمته بالمنطقة المجاورة.. من تم يأتي التعليق وإبداء أي ملاحظات أقرب للحقيقة... العديد من الأخوة لم يعجبهم لون الأعمدة والكمرات .. ولكن أقول ربما أخينا المهندس قام بهذا اللون إستنباط وتناسق مع المحيط لا تستعجلو التعليق فليس من السهل على المعماري أو أي مهندس أن يتنازل على فكرته وإيحائاته بكل سهوله .. فأكيد سهر الليالي لتنبظ في جعبته أفكتر يظهرها إلى واقع ملموس .. ولا ننسى دور الزبون ومتطلباته..

شكرا للجميع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ [/FRAME]


----------



## م/ ميدو (6 يونيو 2006)

الى الباش مهندس فارس تصميم جيد من ناحية الفكره لكن الهدف الاساسى من المبنى هو الراحه وانا لحد علمى ان مدينه جده مدينه ساحليه شديده الرطوبه فهذة الواجهات تزيد الامر تعقيدا فى هذى البيئه كما ذكرت ولا تناسب الضروف البيئيه المحيطه بها تختلف فى منطقه اخرىعندنا فى المملكه كالطائف او الهدا لان درجه الحراره تكون منخفضه جدا فى الصيف هذا مجرد راى الشخصى وشاكرا لك اخى


----------



## haider hady k (6 يونيو 2006)

cool I hope you will do buter in the next time


----------



## haider hady k (6 يونيو 2006)

conect the bulliding with the ather 's in the area


----------



## arc_fares (6 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة whwaleed وzeyad شكرا لمشاركتكم .
الاخ جار الجار فعلا كلامك الواجهة الامامية على الشارع ويحيط بالمبنى جيران من الاتجاهات الاخرى 
لدلك لم اركز على الواجهات الاخرى يعني هيا شبيهة بالواجة الجانبيةالظاهر في المنظور (رغبة المالك) وبنسبة لباقي الرسومات ساقوم بعرضها في القريب العاجل وشكرا جزيل لمداخلتك.
م/ ميدو كلامك اصحيح وانا متفق معاك بالنسبة للراحة وتحقيقها وشدة الرطوبة تستدعي ايضا وجود فتحات كبيرة بالاضافة الى رغبةالمالك في واجهات زجاجية . شكرا على رايك اللي اعتز به .
haider hady k شكرا لمشاركتك اخي.
وفقكم الله جميعا.


----------



## المعماري (6 يونيو 2006)

التصميم جميل ..... 
واتوقع من مصممه بأن لديه الكثير....
.. كتلة واضحة ... تتجزء الى كتل صغيرة مشابهه .... وتتلاعب بصريا بتداخلها وخروجها.. بالقشرة واللون... محدثة فن بصري جميل ومريح.... 
ولو اتاح لنا المصمم فرصة مشاهدة المساقط ليرينا التناغم الفراغي مابين الكتلة والفراغ....
لكان أفضل... بالتوفيق أخي


----------



## arc_fares (8 يونيو 2006)

معمار السراة شكرا جزيل المساقط سوف اعرضها في القريب العاجل


----------



## المهندس عدنان حمود (21 يونيو 2006)

العمل لا بأس به ولاكنه يجب ان يوحي بالوظيفه التي وجد من أجلها -الله يحفظك يااخي


----------



## arc_fares (22 يونيو 2006)

اخي المهندس عدنان حمود انشاء الله رايك سيؤخذ بعين الاعتبار .
بالتوفيق لك من العلي القدير.


----------



## ARCHEI (25 ديسمبر 2006)

:3: أين المساقط الافقية والمقاطع العمودية للبناية؟؟
:81:


----------



## cad for all (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة يا اخ ارك المشروع جميل بس ليا بعض التعليقات 
اولا انا موش عارف المشروع موقعة فين وهل الموقع ده يسمح بالشغل الي انتا عمله ده ولا لا 
ثانيا انا بصراحة حاسس انه مبني اداري موش سكني وده بسبب طريقة التصميم واعتقد ان خط السماء في الواجهة موش هيكون جيد
ثالثا اعتقد انه كان ممكن تلعب بالمكعبات اكتر من كده لكن ده بيكون اراء لانه بعض الناس يحبون الصراحة 
وردا علي كلام الاخت ساره انا شايف ان واجهات العمارت او المباني السكنية لها طرق كتير تظهر بها وهي في مخيلتي لكن موش قادر اعرضها في الوقت الحالي لاني بصراحة مشغول جدا في الكلية واظن انك حديثة التخرج عارفة كويس انا اقصد اية 

ملاحظة : ده مجرد رأي يا اخ ارك وموش عاوزك تكوت مضايق مني انا قولت رأي بصراحة ومجهود رائع 
اخوك علي


----------



## الجزيري (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله*

حاجة ممتازة خالص
يا ريت تمدنا وتمتعنا بتصميماتك اول ب اول
اخوك في الله ابو عبد الرحمن
سلامي


----------



## masa_arch2010 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا فى رايى ان الكتله كويسه الى حد ما 
بس الرندر مش قوى
بس ياريت تقلل من الخطوط المستقيمه الى حد ما 
اااااااااااه انته كسرت الخطوط فى وجود الاسطوانه 
بس ماكدتش عليها كويس 
ممكن تبرزها اكتر او توضحها بشكل ما 
:14: :14:


----------



## tareqturkmani (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية والقوة العلمية والدقة الإخراجية والفن والذوق الفني والأدبي وشكرا لك
وبالنسبة الى مشاركة الأخ محمد عصر فانا اضم صوتي لصوته واقول له احسنت


----------



## نادية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شغل كثير رائع ان شاء الله راح اخليك تعلمنى على البرنامج اللى اشتغلت فيه
هتعب معنا...............................


----------



## ama-nti (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا الحكم على اى مشروع معمارى لازم يكون بتكامل المساقط والقطاعات والوجهات و لكن في هذه الحاله انا ارى فقط مجرد فكره او مجسم دراسي ولكن بما انك مهندس هل تري ان مهنه المهندس هو ايجاد حلول معيشيه وبيئيه جيده للمستخدم ولا نصمم اى مبني و خلاص و بعدين نستخدم التكييف و التكنولوجيا المعالجات ياريت تفكر تانى بس جيد انك بتفكر بمرجعيه تاصيليه اسلامبه للمدينه العربيه


----------



## نادية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الواضح انك غلطان كثير يا اخ ama-nti العمارة هاى مو اى تصميم وخلاص زى ما انت بتحكى 
والافكار هاى مو مرجعية بالعكس الفكرة متطورة جدا هو يمكن انت حكمت هيك لانو ما شفت باقى المساقط والمخططات حين بس بتقدر تقول انك بدك تنتقد .........


----------



## ملكة الحسن (27 ديسمبر 2006)

عمل بغاية الروعة و الإبداع 

الله يحفظك يا رب 

و يحميك


----------



## salah_snz (1 يناير 2007)

أنا لاا أميل لفكرة وضع المبنى فيما يشبة القفص و هذا تكرر في عدة مشاريع لك
لأنها توحي بالضيق و عدم الحرية و التقيد وهذا رأي كإنسان لا كمهندس


----------



## مهاجرر (6 يناير 2007)

مشروع جدا رائع


----------



## احمدصابر (14 فبراير 2007)

فكرة استخدام المديول فى حد ذاتها جريئة وهايلة بس انت معرفتش تستفيد منها قوى بالبارز والغاطس فى تكوينات فردية او جماعية لوحدة المديول - كانت هتبقى الفكرة اقوى بكتير من مجرد التعامل مع سطح فقط لكن امتداد المديول يالسطح كان موفق لتأكيد المديول والفكرة


----------



## eng kazem (15 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يوفقك والله ان لك مستقبل كبير


----------



## مازن هندي (15 فبراير 2007)

شي جميل جدا


----------



## arc_fares (24 فبراير 2007)

الاخو الاعزاء شكرا على مروركم واراكم.
ودمتم


----------



## eng shemooo (30 مارس 2007)

انا عندي مشكككله في رؤية المشاريع ومش عارفة اشوفها خالص ايه الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

عمل جميل وفقك الله.


----------



## rose_arc (29 أغسطس 2007)

جهد رائع ومتميز لكن الافضل ان ترفقيه بمساقط افقية وعمودية حتى يمكن للمشاهد ان يحدد وجهة نظره الصحيحة


----------



## محمد الرايق (29 أغسطس 2007)

جيد................................


----------



## معمار العرب (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس فارس
التصميم حقيقة جيد وجميل ولكن لي راى عسى ان يعجبك وهو:
في مثل هكذا بنايات يستحب ان نقوم بتقسيم واجهة البناية الى اكثر من عنصر وانت عملت هذا ولكنك قمت بتقسيم الواجهه الى شبكة من المربعات المتساوية والتي تعطي نوع من الملل والتشتيت البصري ولكنك لو قسمتها الى اشرطة افقية اتصور ان تعطي نوع من التدرج البصري صعودا الى اعلى البناية وبهذا تعطي نوع من التشويق للعين . 
شكرا لك على هذه المساهمة وللامام انشاء الله


----------



## ALMANSOUR (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع 
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## ALMANSOUR (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع
وربنا ان شاء الله يوفقك


----------



## vrayman (25 ديسمبر 2007)

هو ما شاء الله حلو كتير


----------



## أروى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله شغلك جمييييييييييل
ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله
ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## زينة زين (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيك الف عافية على جهودك
بس ما بعرف المخططات والصور ما بتظهر عندي
ما بعرف المشكلة بالضبط عند مين
أغلبك تبعتها مرة تانية مع جزييييييييييل الشكر
بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه لكن عندي مشكله عدم ظهور الصور يا ريت ترفعهم بطريقه اخرى


----------



## ركن العمارة (11 يوليو 2009)

*الهندسة*

الله يعطيك العافية يا بطل


----------



## راشد أول (9 نوفمبر 2009)

إبداع .............. لك كل الشكر أخي


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

goooooooooo000000000000000000000000ooooooood


----------



## روعه (9 يناير 2010)

i like it 
good job


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

الله بجد حلوة جدا بجد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

جهود طيبة:20:


----------



## ملك ملك (19 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم --اعمال جميلة


----------



## zaydon (19 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المشروع الحلو لكن برأيي المتواضع أقترح لو كان هناك بروزات وشرفات حتى تعطي حركة للمبنى و مايكون كأنه وحدة مصمتة


----------



## الجدعبدالكريم (26 أبريل 2011)

ارجوكم ان تساعدوني اريد مبنى سكني تجاري


----------



## الجدعبدالكريم (26 أبريل 2011)

انا طالب في كلية الهندسه من يساعدني بالعثور على مبنى سكني تجاري واجهات ومساقط


----------



## arch_hamada (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وفي انتظار المزيد
تحياتي الطيبه*


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## eman sarhan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك وتسلم ايدك بجد مهندس

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## sunbl (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله ... عمل رائع ...


----------

